# Norfolkline (Good Price)



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I was checking Norfolkline for their ferry prices and saw they had dates for next year (2011).

Well I put in the details going out on a Sunday at 12.00 (May) and coming back on a Friday 12.01 (July) as this seemed to be the cheapest £19 each way, Total £38 then there was a surcharge for fuel £4.50 each way so total £9.

So for a MH up to 8m and over 2.4m high, 2 adults and 1 Pet it came to a total of £47!!!

They don't seem to have charged the usual extra for the dog travel!

There was no extra charge to pay via PayPal (extra £4 for visa credit card I noted and £1 for debit cards).

I quickly paid  can't complain at that price and I have the Booking confirmation and it says no extra charges.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Nice one Rita!

Nothing like them beating the competition. Worth bearing in mind. Thanks


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow !!!!

That is REALLY good value, I shall be booking with them shortly.

I booked early (last November) for this easter with P&O only to find the price was LOWER in January !! after protracted emails (I dont give up easily) they gave me a credit for one leg of the crossing.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I know it is more than a year in advance :wink: but I thought what with fuel prices going up etc then it was bound to be more expensive next year.

I noted from another post that a person had a quote from the Caravan Club and they were charged £30 for each dog. 

Via Norolkline Web site there was no mention of the extra charge for the dog even though I put 1 pet and it is also on my confirmation that we are travelling with a pet.

I could also have chosen a more unsuitable time but travelling midday both ways I thought this price was excellent.



You do not receive tickets and must make a note of the reference number given on confirmation. so I have printed the online confirmation, the email confirmation and the Paypal confirmation. Now i musn't lose it :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like a really good deal.

Brittany Ferries are just trying to charge me €496 for a car +2 Cherbourg to Portsmouth return in May.

Thieving mongrals. No wonder they have axed the Barfleur saying it's losing money. Daft.

Ray.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

That is expensive Ray  

It is a pity because Plymouth to Roscoff or Portsmouth would be handy if they were not so darned expensive.

I must admit I do not like the drive up to Dover or the Shuttle for that matter. But do like the convenience of the Shuttle. We have two trips on the shuttle this year.

However I'm not going to miss a good deal when I see one :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes indeed Rita.
I most certainly would not be booking this route if I didn't have a free voucher for the trip.

I think if I had to pay then Le-Havre or even Dieppe would save me €200. But Norfolk Line from Dunkirk would be worth the drive to save even more.

Ray.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

zulurita said:



> I noted from another post that a person had a quote from the Caravan Club and they were charged £30 for each dog.


I always book Norfolkline through the Caravan Club as they give a discount and don't add on the fuel surcharge.

We usually only book the UK > France leg with them as the dog goes free.

We do the France > UK leg with one of the ferry companies who charge 50% of the dog fee each way, so you get it half price.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I always book Norfolkline through the Caravan Club as they give a discount and don't add on the fuel surcharge.


remember MHF Subscribers get a discount with Norfolk Line


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> > I always book Norfolkline through the Caravan Club as they give a discount and don't add on the fuel surcharge.
> 
> 
> remember MHF Subscribers get a discount with Norfolk Line


Sorry Dave, I forgot to look


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Did not know that norfolk line is on the discount list! but at £68.00 for us and 2 dogs out in may sunday late afternoon(by choice) back early afternoon saturday weeks later :lol:


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

barrosa said:


> Did not know that norfolk line is on the discount list! but at £68.00 for us and 2 dogs out in may sunday late afternoon(by choice) back early afternoon saturday weeks later :lol:


Is there a glitch in their system and you're not being charged the pet passport fee?

The two dogs alone should cost £60.


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

Where do I find the Norfolkline discount details?

I looked under subscription discounts ( ferries) and the only one mentioned was Sea France

All help gratefully received


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well said Olive... Sorry Nuke, but Norfokline is NOT on the list of discounts. SeaFrance most definitely is.

The best I can get for 6.92m, out 2 September, back 14 October, no kids, no pets, paid by visa, is £69.50. Our last 3 crossings have been £52! :roll:


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

I still can't find a discount code for Norfolkline .... can anyone else?

I am still tempted to book with Seafrance, but if Norfolkline are competitive will go with them .. even though it means going a few extra miles in the wrong direction!


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the Norfolk Line prompt, £74.50 return and I didn't even choose the VERY cheapest time!

That's about a £1 a mile saving back to Calais

A few days to decide

John
Motorhome Radio - Find the radio player on the home page and click on us from the drop down menu


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello again Olive... You said: "I still can't find a discount code for Norfolkline .... can anyone else?"

In the post previous to yours I had already written...

_Well said Olive... Sorry Nuke, but Norfolkline is NOT on the list of discounts. SeaFrance most definitely is. _

So the answer to your question is simply NO, no-one else can find the discount code for NL, because there isn't one! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

UncleNorm said:


> Hello again Olive... You said: "I still can't find a discount code for Norfolkline .... can anyone else?"
> 
> In the post previous to yours I had already written...
> 
> ...


I dont think there ever was !!

There was a discount price over the NEC show days, is that what you had seen? its expired now of course

Steve


----------



## anneandgeorge (May 1, 2005)

*Ferry Tickets*

We seemed to have booked a good deal from Seafrance as it has only cost us £17.10p each way, total £34.20. Leaving on 10th May coming back 4 weeks later. Going out 8 am and coming back 7 pm, so reasonable times too. Our motorhome is under 6 mtrs and we booked for this trip last October. We have usually managed to get cheap crossing by booking ahead.


----------

